# افتراضي سلام ونعمة , اقتراح اتمنى تنفيذة



## mera.gamal (12 أبريل 2011)

*اولاً  اشكرك  على مجهودكم الكبير فى منتدانا الغالى  , انا ليا فترة  كبيرة  بتابع المنتدى بس مشتركتش فية قبل كدة , و بجد المنتدى دا اكبر منتدى على  مستوى المنتديات المسيحية

حضرتك فى موضوع عملتة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2732228#post2732228
بعنوان 
مجموعة قصائد فى منهتى منتهى الروعة , تعبر عن كل ما فى داخلنا

اتمنى من حضرتك انك تثبتة , دعماً لهذا الفنان , وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

اختكم ميرا ,*​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

mera.gamal قال:


> *اولاً اشكرك على مجهودكم الكبير فى منتدانا الغالى , انا ليا فترة كبيرة بتابع المنتدى بس مشتركتش فية قبل كدة , و بجد المنتدى دا اكبر منتدى على مستوى المنتديات المسيحية*​
> 
> *حضرتك فى موضوع عملتة*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2732228#post2732228*
> ...


 
*تقدمي بطلب في نفس الموضوع الخاص بالأشعار حالياً لمشرف القسم *
*وسيفعل المشرف ما سيراه مناسباً ... سواء بالتثبيت أو بالثناء ... تحياتي*​


----------



## mera.gamal (13 أبريل 2011)

*انا فعلا عملت كدة بس مفيش حد رد عليا
*​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

mera.gamal قال:


> *انا فعلا عملت كدة بس مفيش حد رد عليا*​


*سأحول اللينك للمشرف نفسه *
*وأنتظري الرد .... أنتي عارفة مشاغل المشرفين*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2011)

*تم التثبيت لفتره
مع ان الطلب مخالف للقوانين 
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 أبريل 2011)

لكن من العنوان وقبل قراءة الموضوع فاري انه يستحق التثبيت عزيزي مينا ولا ايه رايك


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أبريل 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> لكن من العنوان وقبل قراءة الموضوع فاري انه يستحق التثبيت عزيزي مينا ولا ايه رايك


*
رأى انه تم التثبيت لفتره ولو كان ميستحقش التثبيت لفتره مكنش اتثبت 
وطلب التثبيت اصلا مخالف *


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> رأى انه تم التثبيت لفتره ولو كان ميستحقش التثبيت لفتره مكنش اتثبت
> وطلب التثبيت اصلا مخالف *


*وطبعا بسبب*
*الالقاب اللى بتاخدها المشرفين*
*كفاية قوى*
*انكم بتحدفو مواضيع ليا*
*ومشاركات*
*واحد المشرفين اساء اليا برضو*
*وفى الاخر تقولو*
*قوانين*
*لم تسيئو للعضو*
*تقولو*
*قوانين*
*ومعلش اصلا المشرفين مشغولين*
*.. الخ*

*على العموم ربنا يسامحنا كلنا*​


----------



## mega man4 (29 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *وطبعا بسبب*
> *الالقاب اللى بتاخدها المشرفين*
> *كفاية قوى*
> *انكم بتحدفو مواضيع ليا*
> ...


استاذ سمير انت موجود
انا مش عارف ابعتلك رساله على الخاص


----------

